# Asking $500 for this.....



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

John Deere 1032 for sale locally for $500, running condition.

Thoughts Forum?

John Deere Snowblower


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks like that's one of the old Ariens made JD's, probably late 70s early 80s? I don't know if its worth 500 bucks. I guess that would depend on condition and your ability to repair it because labor is not cheap. I'm not going to say that it can't be reliable, but old machines require new parts to keep going.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would probably pass. it seems like finding parts for those are pretty hard and i could be wrong but looks like the skids are wore out. you could likely find newer with better parts availability for the same price.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I sure wouldn’t pay $500 for that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two 1032 JD JD's and I'd be embarrassed to ask $300 if one was in that condition. It's a tank. Well built and it might be Ariens but I think that one is a true JD.
They are really nice machines but parts come at a premium as most can't be crossed over to other manufacturers especially if it's a JD, JD.
For $500 you can get a really nice Ariens that looks as good as it works or Toro. OR . . . hold out for a JD in better shape. Just avoid the "TRS" models. They were the economy, rebranded for JD machines.

Pass on that one as that seller isn't going to come down to where it should be. That would be closer to or below $250 IMHO.

A couple in my area asking less than $400 and much better shape.








John Deere snowblower - farm & garden - by owner - sale


10hp 32 wide John Deere snowblower with electric start. Recently tuned up and rebuilt carb. Starts on first pull or use the electric start. Pick up only



minneapolis.craigslist.org












John deere 10hp 32 inch snowblower ! Nice / Solid and Ready -...


Very clean easy starting 1032 deere with traction chains and tall steel spout ! Runs very strong and idles nicely Self propel forward and reverse speeds work great ! Auger blades are straight and...



minneapolis.craigslist.org





.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that Canadian dollars ??

If you're in the area I was trying to pull up that price might be more reasonable due to time of year and lack of supply.

.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is that Canadian dollars ??
> 
> If you're in the area I was trying to pull up that price might be more reasonable due to time of year and lack of supply.
> 
> .


Yes Canadian $$$..........I already have my JD 828D which is almost mint and is my go to daily blower.....I paid $100 for it when the paint was all still on it about 10 years ago, PO blew up the original 8 hp Tecumseh.....I had a brand new warranty replacement 8 hp Tecumseh at home, just needed a 3/4" to 1" shaft adaptor, it's a workhorse and built like a tank. I just bought a clean running JD TRS27 that needs some tlc, plan on giving it to my son......I was more curious if this JD 1032 in this ad was actually as "sought after" as the seller claimed.......again, thanks Forum.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know if i would say they are sought after. most of the older stuff like that sits on the market longer than the newer looking stuff even if there is nothing wrong with it. also what they are asking won't help it sell but i would guess if it sits long enough they might catch on and lower the price or just sit on it till they find that 1 sucker. there are lots of used snowblowers out there. also it looks like that thing might have had an engine swap. i could be wrong but i don't think that thing would have come with that muffler guard.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That machine is a JD, JD, and definitely has a replacement engine.
Prices in Canada are higher than in the US, but that snow blower is definitely over priced for it's condition even in Canada. I see many ads for same vintage JD's in similar condition for $200 -300 asking price, who knows what they actually sell for.
They are well built machines, but parts are apparently harder to locate and expensive. I would like to have one of these JD, JD's, but would rather spend a little extra for better condition, but not $500.00.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Picture? I don't see any picture.

I bought my Real 1983 JD 1032 for $25, needed a carb cleaning, tightening of bolts, new auger belt. I've seen them in this area on CL for Free to $50. They are a tank, thick auger blades, cast iron gearbox, weak handlebars, uncomfortable grip levers as you need to pull up on them rather than press down.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

See link to photo in Post #1


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> See link to photo in Post #1


Got it. That is an original John Deere but the engine has been updated to a newer Tecumseh. Check the numbers on the engine to see if it's still a 10hp and then you still may not know as engine flywheel shrouds can be changed. It's either an 8, 9, or 10hp.


----------

